

Why did Jeff Bezos buy the Washington Post? - joedevon

Now that we&#x27;ve had a day to digest the news, does Bezos have a master plan that&#x27;s much larger than the obvious things that come to mind at first glance?<p>What do you, the HN readers think he bought it for?
======
tylermac1
I'm not sure it's much more than him wanting to get on the forefront of the
coming changes in the way print media works.

I wouldn't be surprised to see some sort of news integration with Kindles in
the near future.

------
ksherlock
Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar. Why did John Henry buy the Boston Globe?

------
pain_perdu
To get to the other side?

